# [SOLVED] Kernel 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 and Sidewinder FF Pro

## Lasker

My Joystick don't work anymore with kernel 2.6.15-gentoo-r1, though it's still working with

kernel 2.6.12-gentoo-r9. Everything (joystick related) is the same on both kernels, same

configuration and same modules loaded (double-checked), but cat /dev/js0 (which is a link

to /dev/input/js0, both present) says "no proper device found" (message actually in german,

I hope my translation makes sense).

Here are the related modules, loaded in both kernels:

```
sidewinder             11968  1

joydev                  8192  0

emu10k1_gp              2752  0

gameport               11144  3 sidewinder,emu10k1_gp
```

When running in kernel 2.6.15 I'm also unable to unload them, with the exception of joydev.

The other three give me an error (module in use), rmmod emu10k1 even hangs (no response,

I have to close the console). 

Joystick is an old M$ Sidewinder FF Pro on SBLife! gameport.

What's going on here, any ideas/suggestions?

EDIT

Also followed the advice from http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Joystick_Setup#Modules_for_Joysticks

and moved alsasound from runlevel boot to default. Didn't help.Last edited by Lasker on Thu Feb 02, 2006 3:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dtor

A fix for crash in sidewinder driver was just integrated into 2.6.16-rc1+ You may want to try it on your kernel as well:

http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=linux-kernel&m=113877116715060&q=raw

----------

## Lasker

Very nice, the patch works with 2.6.15-gentoo-r1

Thanks a lot!   :Very Happy: 

Are there chances this patch will ever be integrated into future 2.6.15-gentoo sources?

----------

## dtor

I suppose once Gentoo rebases to 2.6.16

----------

## fcornillie

I tried the patch mentioned above for the unresolved problem with my sidewinder (see 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-428067-highlight-sidewinder.html ), without any favourable result. I edited sidewinder.c as mentioned in the patch, recompiled my kernel and modules and rebooted.

Here is my lsmod:

```
sidewinder             12544  0 

ns558                   5252  0 

gameport               12744  3 sidewinder,ns558
```

Joydev is compiled into the kernel (is this a problem?)

Dmesg still gives me this:

```
sidewinder.c: unknown joystick device detected on pnp01:01.01/gameport0, contact <vojtech@ucw.cz>

sidewinder.c: ID packet, 0 bits. []

sidewinder.c: Data packet, 129 bits. [1b7249249db6ff7249249fffff7249249]

```

Any ideas?[/code][/quote]

----------

## Lasker

 *fcornillie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Joydev is compiled into the kernel (is this a problem?)

 

Probably, I'm not sure. Though in similar cases, where modules depend on each other, usually all parts

have to be either compiled as modules or fixed into the kernel. I'd try this.

If that doesn't help: did you make a "make clean" before recompiling your kernel? I'm also not sure about

this but I did it, just for sure.

----------

## fcornillie

I recompiled, to no avail.

lsmod is worrying me. The sidewinder entry in your lsmod seems to be used by another module (1), while mine seems to be unattached (0):

```
sidewinder             12544  0 

joydev                  8640  0 

ns558                   5252  0 

gameport               12744  3 sidewinder,ns558
```

What would that mean?

Moreover, is there any particular order in which the modules should be loaded? This is my /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel2.6 :

```
# /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system boots.

#

# Note that this file is for 2.6 kernels.

#

# Add the names of modules that you'd like to load when the system

# starts into this file, one per line.  Comments begin with # and

# are ignored.  Read man modules.autoload for additional details.

# For example:

# 3c59x

mga

via686a

snd-sbawe

snd-bt87x

bttv card=78 tuner=5

gameport

ns558

joydev

sidewinder

```

----------

## Lasker

 *fcornillie wrote:*   

> I recompiled, to no avail.
> 
> lsmod is worrying me. The sidewinder entry in your lsmod seems to be used by another module (1), while mine seems to be unattached (0):
> 
> ```
> ...

 

No, the 0 must have another meaning: now that it works, it's also 0:

```
 # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

joydev                  8192  0

sidewinder             11968  0

emu10k1_gp              2752  0

gameport               11144  3 sidewinder,emu10k1_gp

snd_emu10k1           116196  1 snd_emu10k1_synth
```

Note that the driver of my card is snd_emu10k1 and the corresponding module for it's gameport

emu10k1_gp. I don't know how it's called for your card, maybe you've forgotten it?

Or is it this ns558 for you?

About the module orders: I don't take care and never had any problems (probably was important

in the past, with much older kernels).

Sorry, but other than that I'm out of ideas.

----------

## fcornillie

ns558 is the gameport on ISA sound cards, so the problem would probably be the recognition of the sidewinder gamepad by the sidewinder module (as it most likely is working). This would be confirmed by the error message in dmesg, I guess:

```
sidewinder.c: unknown joystick device detected on pnp01:01.01/gameport0, contact <vojtech@ucw.cz>

sidewinder.c: ID packet, 0 bits. []

sidewinder.c: Data packet, 129 bits. [9b6249249db6ff6049001fffffe008009]
```

----------

## fcornillie

Thanks for your quick replies, I guess I'll have to contact the author of the sidewinder driver again.

----------

## Razhkul

I had the same problem with joystick detection by the sidewinder module. After many tries and messing around I have found that the main problem with this joystick is the force feedback systems. When the joystick is plugged then it cant be detected by the modules.

The workaround is to unplug the joystick, load the sidewinder modules and plug again. It will be detected and will work perfectly.

Greetings.

----------

## fcornillie

In that case you might want to have a look at this:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-168089-highlight-sidewinder+swtimeout.html

This doesn't work for me, though.

----------

## Razhkul

What joystick and soundcard do you have?

----------

## fcornillie

Sidewinder Freestyle Pro and an old Sound blaster Awe32 (ISA)

----------

## Drag0n

 *dtor wrote:*   

> A fix for crash in sidewinder driver was just integrated into 2.6.16-rc1+ You may want to try it on your kernel as well:
> 
> http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=linux-kernel&m=113877116715060&q=raw

 

Wow that made my day! I had the Oop problem...  :Smile: 

Cheers,

Drag0n

----------

